# Merckx repaint



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I am looking to repaint my old Merckx with a factory original paint job. Should i send it through Gita or straight through to the factory in Belgium?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would contact Gita first. Just curious, why a factory job? You could replicate any paint scheme using shops here in the US, and I assume it would cost less. However, I must admit that the paint job on my Corsa 01 is incredible and very durable.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

On this subject, does Gita or anyone have touch up paints for paint schemes like Motorola or Telekom, or is everything custom??
b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Not from GITA*

I emailed GITA about touch-up paint last year and they said it's just a lot easier to find matching paint somewhere else since it's nearly impossible (and expensive) to get just a small jar from Belgium. 

For the Motorola scheme I've found that Testor's model paint has a pretty close match, for the red/white/grey, but the sparkly-blue color has been elusive so far. I've mixed several types of model paint and gotten close, but it's not exact so anything besides small touch-ups doesn't look so great. 

Keep us posted on if you find anything better!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've had pretty good lucking matching paints with Testor's model paints as well. Sometimes you have to do a little mixing to get the right shade. Touchups are usually so small that a slight difference in color doesn't really show up anyway.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for the heads up guys.. Although i am familiar with other US painters ( Joe Bell being tops on my list) i thought the idea of sending it to the factory would be kinda cool.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*CyclArt will mix ya touch up paint as well*



kjmunc said:


> I emailed GITA about touch-up paint last year and they said it's just a lot easier to find matching paint somewhere else since it's nearly impossible (and expensive) to get just a small jar from Belgium.
> 
> For the Motorola scheme I've found that Testor's model paint has a pretty close match, for the red/white/grey, but the sparkly-blue color has been elusive so far. I've mixed several types of model paint and gotten close, but it's not exact so anything besides small touch-ups doesn't look so great.
> 
> Keep us posted on if you find anything better!



yes send it to the factory and have the Domo Farm Frites Livery put on


----------

